# "modded" Seiko?



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like the idea of a modded seiko diver, something a bit more unique that no one else has. Ive nosed on the net and see that MKII watches do it but its pretty expensive when the origional watch is factored in. I know you have to pay for exclusivity but does anyone know of anywhere else that does mods perhaps based in this country?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

r00barb said:


> I really like the idea of a modded seiko diver, something a bit more unique that no one else has. Ive nosed on the net and see that MKII watches do it but its pretty expensive when the origional watch is factored in. I know you have to pay for exclusivity but does anyone know of anywhere else that does mods perhaps based in this country?
> 
> Thanks


There is a guy who is taking a break from the forum for a while that does a brilliant job. If you're not in a rush then wait around for a few months and he should hopefully reappear. It'll be worth the wait.

If your need is urgent, I'm sure someone will be recommended shortly - do a search on "modded" and see what takes your fancy.

Welcome to the forum

Cheers

Lee


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> I really like the idea of a modded seiko diver, something a bit more unique that no one else has. Ive nosed on the net and see that MKII watches do it but its pretty expensive when the origional watch is factored in. I know you have to pay for exclusivity but does anyone know of anywhere else that does mods perhaps based in this country?
> 
> Thanks


hi fella....

email me on shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk

i'll point you in the right direction mate....... :lol:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Ive just sent you an email - look forward to your reply!!

So have either of you guys got modded Seikos then?

Cheers



mrteatime said:


> r00barb said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the idea of a modded seiko diver, something a bit more unique that no one else has. Ive nosed on the net and see that MKII watches do it but its pretty expensive when the origional watch is factored in. I know you have to pay for exclusivity but does anyone know of anywhere else that does mods perhaps based in this country?
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

another email for you m8 :lol:

you could always contact the man in the post above this one


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Cheers bud! Ive got that one and managed to have a good look round. Carbon Fibre dials look good!

Best i get saving....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> Cheers bud! Ive got that one and managed to have a good look round. Carbon Fibre dials look good!
> 
> Best i get saving....


your very welcome mate


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Once again thanks to Shawn (MrTeatime) you have indeed pointed me in the right direction and your man Harold is very pleasent and efficient and suffice to say when i get what ive ordered ill try and post a few pics.....

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Harold ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Am looking forward to getting the one I just bought from Steve.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> Harold ?


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry to bring a thread back from the dead but ive finally taken some pics of the Seiko mod i had done! Im really happy with it, its a bit different to the 7002/007 mods ive seen and is based on an SKX031. My only slight gripe is that i would have liked the chapter ring in a matt finish but hey its all good! The original bracelet was a bit "tinny" so ive put it on one of Roys grey NATOs which i think suits it a treat.










Close up of the dial, mmmm carbon fibre.....










Comparison with my 7002 on jubilee bracelet










Cheers


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

oh that is nice just enough ORANGE and the dial is very nice i think i'll have to have some done


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Bill_uk said:


> oh that is nice just enough ORANGE and the dial is very nice i think i'll have to have some done


i am a fan of the orange it just lifts the dial a bit...

Im very pleased with the service and price i paid bearing in mind its a brand new watch, the guy who did mine said that this carbon dial was his last one, tho im sure there are more about


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------

